# غازات البطن،،اسبابها ،،،وطرق الوقايه منها



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

ان الآلام الناشئة من تمدد المعدة او الامعاء، ومن جراء تراكم الهواء او بعض الغازات الأخرى، يستدل عليها من تمدد البطن او بالاصح من انتفاخ البطن ..

والاطفال الرضع سواء منهم من يتغذى على لبن الام او الذين يرضعون من الزجاجة يبتلعون الهواء وهم يرضعون او يشربون الحليب
وقد يسبب ذلك شيئا من المضايقة اذا لم يطردوا الهواء باتباع (الوَثِيرَةْ) والتي يعرفها العامة (بالتكريع)، وذلك بان يحمل الطفل على الكتف ويربت على ظهره برفق مرتين في اثناء الرضاعة ومرة عند انتهائها

وتنتج الغازات في الأمعاء عن اختمار فضلات الأطعمة مع الجراثيم ( الفلورا ) التي تنمو وتعيش في القولون بشكل طبيعي .

أسبابها :

• ابتلاع الهواء مع سرعة الآكل .
• الافراط في تناول الطعام.
• الغذاء المفتقد إلى التوازن.
• الأطعمة المحتوية على توابل حريفة.
• تناول الأطعمة الفاسدة.
• شرب الماء خلال تناول الطعام .
• تناول المشروبات الغازية .
• تناول الطعام في حالة التعب أو التوتر العاطفي.
• تناول الأطعمة التي لم تهضم جيداً وتخلف ورائها البقايا التي تختمر مثل البصل والفول والملفوف .
• تناول بعض المشروبات المحتوية على الخميرة كالبيرة .
• كثرة تناول الحليب ومشتقاته كالا جبان والألبان .
• كثرة تناول الأطعمة الغنية بالألياف مثل الحبوب والخضراوات .

ويمكن تفريج المضايقة باستعمال واحد من بضعة علاجات بسيطة مثل تناول ملء ملعقة صغيرة من بيكربونات الصودا المذابة بالماء. او ملء كوب من الماء المُكَرْبَنْ البسيط.

واذا كانت (الكُرْبَةْ) ناشئة من تعاطي الاسبرين من اجل برد او صداع فان بيكربونات الصودا على النحو المدلول عليه آنفا قد تكون مجدية وعملية. او يمكن للمرء ان يتحول عن استعمال الاسبرين العادي الى الاسبرين (المصدود) بدلا منه وهو هذا النوع من الاسبرين الذي لا ينتج عنه اي غازات، والذي يباع بالصيدليات.
والحقن الشرجية والمسهلات وغير ذلك من اساليب المعالجة الذاتية المباشرة الاقوى مفعولا قد تكون عديمة الجدوى وضارة.

وفي جميع حالات آلام المعدة او البطن، فانه يكون ثمة احتمال بوجود قرحة او التهاب زائدة دودية او حالة ما اخرى خطيرة. ربما تفاقمت تفاقما زريعا من جراء العلاج الذاتي كما ذكرنا من قبل (اي ان المريض يعالج نفسه تلقائيا دون الرجوع الى الطبيب) وأن الالام الحادة الكثيرة المعاودة للمريض خصوصا اذا كانت شديدة تتطلب العناية الطبية والتخصصية باسرع ما يمكن.

بعض طرق علاج غازات البطن بالاعشاب والنباتات والزيوت الطبية :

1. شرب شاي (اليَنْسونْ - الأنيسون) :
شرب شاي اليَنْسونْ - الأنيسون مع تحليته بالسكر يحد من قوة الغازات ، ويحضر مغلي الينسون كثل طريقة عمل الشاي تماما ولكن بشرط ان يترك ليغلي على النار لمدة 5 دقائق.
كما ان شاء الينسون يفيد في علاج المغص الناتج عن سوء الهضم.

2. ازهار بابونج :
شرب مستحلب ازهار بَابُونجْ يطرد غازات البطن ، ويزيل الم المغص الناتج عنها، ويجهز المستحلب بنسبة نصف ملعقة كبيرة من ازهار البابونج والتي تعرف ايضا بازهار عين القط، وذلك لكل فنجان من الماء السخن لدرجة الغليان، وتركه لمدة خمس دقائق بعدها بصفى المستحلب ساخنا، ولا يشرب منه اكثر من فنجانين في اليوم مع ضرورة الامتناع عن التدخين وتناول القهوة او الشاي

3. ماء زهر البرتقال :
ان ماء زهر البرتقال بواقع 5 نقط لكل كوب ماء شرب يزيل الغازات تماماً, ويباع ماء زهر البرتقال في زجاجات معقمة ومغلفة لدى محلات العطارة المتطورة

4. حبة البركة :
توضع حبة البركة او الحبة السوداء المطحونة جيدا في الطعام، ويفيد ذلك في طرد الرياح والانتفاخ. وذلك نظرا لاحتواء الحبة السوداء على زيوت طيارة تفيد بشكل ملحوظ في العلاج.

5. ماء الحلبة :
ماء الحلبة المغلي مع بذور الحلبة والناتج منها ينفع في علاج المغص العارض من الرياح ، ويزلق الامعاء ، ويشرب هذا المغلي بتحضير شاي الحلبة مع اضافة قليل من السكر اليه، ويكون ذلك بواقع كوب بعد الفطار مباشرة ، وكوب اخر بعد العشاء مباشرة وكذلك عند حدوث اعراض غازات البطن.

6. شاي السعتر :
ان شرب شاي سَعْتَرْ مع قليل من السكر يذهب ويحلل الرياح والمغص.
7. مطحون الشمر :
اضافة الشمر الى الطعام المطبوخ بعد طبخه مباشرة (قبل ان يهدأ) يطرد الغازات وذلك بواقع ملعقة صغيرة من شمر مطحون جيدا وذلك فزق الطعام الطبوخ لكل حلة طعام متوسطة الحجم

8. شمر
يعطى مغلي الشمر للاطفال كحقنة شرجية لتسكين المغص المعوي الناتج عن الغازات، ويعرف المغص عند الطفل (الممغوص)، وذلك باننا نرى الطفل يكمش ويرفع ركبتيه الى بطنه مع الالم المصحوب بالبكاء.


9. القرفة :
شرب شاي القرفة يذهب المغص المعوي ، ويزيل الرياح.


10. كزبرة :
يفيد منقوع 25-30 جراما من الكزبرة (الكسبرة) اليابسة المطحونة في ليتر ماء لعلاج عسر الهضم والانتفاخ ورياح البطن , شربا

11. كمون :
لعلاج تشنجات البطن وطرد الغازات والرياح، توضع ملعقة كبيرة من الكمون في ليتر من الماء ، ويغلى على النار، ويؤخذ من هذا المغلي نصف فنجان قبل الاكل بنصف ساعة ، وذلك ثلاث مرات يوميا اي بمعدل جرعة واحدة قبل كل وجبة غذائية. وذلك لمدة اسبوعين متكاملين حتى يمكن ان يؤتي هذا العلاج نتيجة ممتازة.

12. بذور اللفت - السلحم :
تناول بذر اللفت او ما يعرف عشبيا بذر سلحم ، والمصحون جيدا مع نفس الحجم من السكر (جرام بذر لفت و جرام سكر) او ما يعادل ملعقة صغيرة من كل منها . تعتبر لعوقا-سفوفا كافيا في المرة الواحدة لطرد الرياح الغليظة ثم يشرب بعدها قليل من الماء للازاحة.
وتوخذ هذه الوصفة في منتصف الوجبة الغذائية وتمنع عن مرضى السكري.
13. ليمون :
شرب عصير ليمون او ما يعرف بالليمونادة يعتبر طارد قوي للغازات

14. اوراق وغصون بردقوش :
تناول شاي (بردقوش- او مزرنجوش) مع قليل من السكر يزيل الرياح الغليظة ، ويعمل هذا الشاي باضافة ملعقة صغيرة من اوراق وغصون البردقوش الى كوب من الماء الساخن لدرجة الغليان ثم تركه ليهدأ (ليبرد) لمدة خمس دقائق يشرب منه 2-3 كوب يوميا بعد تناول الطعام مباشرة

15. مستحلب نعناع-نعنع :
مستحلب شاي نعناع-نعنع من احسن الادوية لعلاج وطرد الغازات المعوية.
ويحضر هذا المستحلب بوضع ملعقة صغيرة من النعناع في كوب من الماء الساخن لدرجة الغليان ثم تركه ليبرد مدة خمس دقائق بعد تحليته بالسكر
ويشرب من هذا الشاي او المستحلب من 2-3 كوب يوميا بعد تناول الطعام مباشرة.

16. اعواد بقدونس :
مضغ عودين بقدونس-مقدونس طازج (اخضر) بعد الاكل مباشرة يعتبر علاج بسيط, ولكنه بالرغم من بساطته ورخص تكاليفه فان مفعوله جيد في القضاء على غازات البطن، وبعد مدة وجيزة من تناول البقدونس.

17. حبه البركة . سكر نبات :
يؤخذ 100 جرام حبة البركة ، 75 جرام سكر نبات، وتسحق الكميتان جيدا وتخلطان ويوخذ هذا الخليط صباحا ومساءا مقدار نصف ملعقة على هيئة سفوف ويفضل شرب قليل من الماء بعدها ليسل عملية البلع , تمنع عن مرضى السكري

18. زيت حبة البركة :
ولنفس الغرض يمكن اضافة ثلاث نقط من زين حبة البركة الى فنجان من القهوة او الشاي ويمكن الحصول على زيت حبة البركة من دور العطارة المتطورة والموثوق في بضائعها

19. عشبة حبة البركة :
تسف ملعقة من مطحون الحبة السوداء الناعم على الريق صباحا يتبعها كوب ماء ساخن مذاب فيه عسل اسود او عسل نحل نقي بمقدار 3 ملاعق وتكرر يوميا لمدة اسبوع.

20. بصل . حلبة :
لطرد الغازات يشرب عصير البصل ممزوجا بمغلي الحلبة المحلاة بعسل النجل النقي او سكر نبات ، ويشرب بمقدار مرة واحدة في اليوم وعموما فان البصل المخلل مجرب في طرد الغازات!!

21. ثوم :
تناول ثلاثة فصوص من الثوم ليلا عند النوم مع تبليعها بالماء يذهب الغازات ويلين الامعاء الى حد بعيد وهي طريقة سهلة وعملية وغير مكلفة.

وهناك طريقة اخرى الا وهي تدليك البطن بخفو وبحركة دائريا فانه يفيد لتحليل الرياح وتخفيف حدتها الى حد ما , وتستخدم في حالة عدم توفر العلاج او لحين احضاره​


----------



## LOLA012 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: غازات البطن،،اسبابها ،،،وطرق الوقايه منها*

ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى يا حبيبتى 
على الموضوع الجميل ده 
بجد انا استفد منه كتير اوى 
وكان فيه حاجات اول مرة اسمع عنها لعلاج غازات البطن والمغص ​


----------



## أرزنا (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: غازات البطن،،اسبابها ،،،وطرق الوقايه منها*

*سلام المسيح: *
*شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة*


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: غازات البطن،،اسبابها ،،،وطرق الوقايه منها*

ميرسى ليكى يا استير يا حببتى

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: غازات البطن،،اسبابها ،،،وطرق الوقايه منها*

شكرا ليك يا سليمان على الرد

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## mrmrmora (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليك يا كاندي ع المعلومات الهايله دي
انا محتاجه اعرف حلول لمضوع الغازات ده ومكنتش عارفه اوصل لحل ازاي
بجد شكرا خالص وربنا يكون معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة يا اختي الغالية كاندي
ربنا يبارككِ على مجهودك​


----------



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2008)

mrmrmora قال:


> *شكرا ليك يا كاندي ع المعلومات الهايله دي*
> *انا محتاجه اعرف حلول لمضوع الغازات ده ومكنتش عارفه اوصل لحل ازاي*
> *بجد شكرا خالص وربنا يكون معاكي ويباركك*


 
شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة يا اختي الغالية كاندي​
> 
> ربنا يبارككِ على مجهودك​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## Kiril (30 ديسمبر 2008)

نخار حل واحد من كل ده و لا كله كله؟


----------



## Kiril (30 ديسمبر 2008)

:gun:


----------



## fouad78 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

دائما مواضيعك مميزة وجديدة
الرب يباركك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> نخار حل واحد من كل ده و لا كله كله؟



اكيد حل واحد 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> دائما مواضيعك مميزة وجديدة​
> 
> الرب يباركك ويعوضك تعبك​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات جميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## sara A (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع يا كاندى*
*معلومات مهمة*
*ميرسى كتير يا قمر *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات هامه يا كاندى 

ميرررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك  يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *معلومات جميلة جدا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2009)

sara a قال:


> *رائع يا كاندى*
> *معلومات مهمة*
> *ميرسى كتير يا قمر *
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا ساره 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هامه يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميرررسى على المعلومات ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك  يا كوكو​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل بس في نباتات كتير مش صعب تلاقيها 
والصراحة موضوع جامد لأن الواحد بيتعرض لمواقف ويبيقي مزنوق ساعات بس هنعمل اية بقي ....هههههه​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


>




شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> موضوع جميل بس في نباتات كتير مش صعب تلاقيها
> والصراحة موضوع جامد لأن الواحد بيتعرض لمواقف ويبيقي مزنوق ساعات بس هنعمل اية بقي ....هههههه​


شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد
شكرا أختنا الغاليه

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد 
شكرا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليكى كاندى

على الموضوع الحلو 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت كلوج (22 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة جدااااااا تؤخذ كمرجع...شكرا ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد
> شكرا أختنا الغاليه
> 
> الرب يبارككم​


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع مفيد
> شكرا
> ربنا يباركك​



شكرااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2010)

​


tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا ليكى كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الحلو
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

